# 2007 Ne Ohio Bass Tournaments...???



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's that time of year and me and my team are complete for exciting things in 2007. 

Before we turn things into "rock" love to hear ANY input on what you all might like to see OR what you have seen that you liked or disliked.

Opinions are always welcomed- may or may not be utilized or implemented- but here's a great place for you the anglers to voice your thoughts-comments-concerns-desires...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I plan on getting an electric only boat strictly for ladue by next year so we will trying to fish that circuit and all the opens you got there if its still going on next year. I am not sure how the format works but if its anything like mosquito madness no problems there. Which we will also be fishing next year.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i too am interested in fishing the ladue series so im interested in like the fees and the format.... is it like a team event or is it set up like the FLW tournys like a pro and co boards and each pro is teamed with a new co every day.....

i know ill need a bigger battery for that next year heh


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Nip,

It seems your Mosquito Madness was a huge success. Perhaps you could do two of them next year. Portage is another favorite of many. Before you cement those dates this year you need to check with me on Reel Lady's schedule  Saturday's NOAO at Mosquito was a blast.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

you and your team does a great job!! please bring back the mosquito madness that was a great tourny!!!!!! i would also like to see the local guys running tournies get together and hold a tournament directors meetting and set your secdules from there as to try and not conflict on dates. as most people know i run a small but growing circuit in sothern ohio and some of those guys are now comming up here to fish whats going on up here sure would be nice to be able to set my scedule up alittle earlyer so we can miss the dates up here. just a thought take it or leave it as i well know a directer can never please every one lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Sonic- all of our events for whichever series has rules,registration,payout,roster available online with the click of a button or two. That should give you everything and more than you need.  

For lado check out this link and see the links on left of the page:
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

For NOAA click the respective button:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

For MM format click the buttons:
http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Nip


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i too am interested in fishing the ladue series so im interested in like the fees and the format.... is it like a team event or is it set up like the FLW tournys like a pro and co boards and each pro is teamed with a new co every day.....
> 
> i know ill need a bigger battery for that next year heh


You can fish with a partner or solo . The majority of the teams have 2 people . There are a few guys that fish solo .

Awesome people there and it runs smooth as silk .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hot Dogs at the weigh-in?  Just kidding, I've been around the LaDue series since 2001 and it's always been a smooth ride and just keeps getting better it seems. Paying top 10 for the Championship this year is great, and the "free" courtesy fish is a great idea too (just came a couple years too late for us!). What happened to the giant worm that used to be given out for Big Bass? That was pretty cool. Top notch tournament series, see you Saturday!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

}I know ill need a bigger battery for that next year heh[/QUOTE said:


> I need to find lighter batteries. I figure the 6 batteries we carry on the boat for tournament weight close to 250-300lbs. It does helps out in the early Spring getting under the bridges at 422 and Auburn Rd.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

how about earlier start times for june thru aug. 6am. topwater time!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well Nip I liked how we checked in for the Maddness right in our cars that was the deal. You run everything great all my ideas are just my opinions

1. off limits maybe a week or at least 3 days

man I sat here and tried to think of something else and I cant you must have it all covered.

OH YEA control the late payers..    

Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

How 'bout an NOAA coming to the river next year?! 

what about a 2 day tournament at a different lake each day with a week off limits before the tournament

Great circuit Nip as always... I had a blast last saturday


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

lateral_line said:


> how about earlier start times for june thru aug. 6am. topwater time!


I like that idea!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

lateral_line said:


> how about earlier start times for june thru aug. 6am. topwater time!


I vote for this idea as well .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Good stuff~ thanks guys!!!

Just some background info to help perpectives.

The earlier the start time- the earlier I have to roll my team out. Some live as far away as 1.5 hours from the lake(s). We, and I expect my team also, to be there unloading and setting up no later than 2 hours before an event. If I put many at 6am I burn out, as well as the team. Some would be waking at 2-230am- an extra half an hour can mean a lot when you put on 17 events annually! That's over 8 hours in sleep for the season!  

OffLimits. That is ALWAYS problematic. We do incorparate a week offlimits prior to our lado champ- but otherwise, theres a reason that we dont elsewhere. LaDue's has even been shortened to 5 days for 06' due to my concerns of imposing offlimits.

It invites enemies- and tons of phone calls- and mass confusion. Offlimits is nearly not enforceable as well. It usually boils down to someone making a mistake and then a non-team person making an "anonymous" call to my house on someone inadvertaintly fishing outside of the timeframes.

Therefore- fish it up to the 8 hours preceeding the start time which is practical and more enforceable. It would be concerning to have a team laidout all night just before an event and why this short offlimits is in place with NOAA. 

Keep em coming!!! I'll help you see into our thoughts on matters that we discuss within the team.

Anyone think NOAA entry fees should be reduced??? Take it to more of an common man fee as opposed to soliciting the hardcore. I could payout $2000 to first, $1000 to second, $500 to third- three more checks and a $500 bigbass on 60 teams for an $80 entry. Or is that just not NOAA????

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip 

I think the fees are ok, How about 5,000 for first instead of 6,000 heck thats still a good payout. take the extra 1,000 and pay down a few more spots?? Just a thought 

Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like that thought Mark, 3 extra places would be a great idea


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey Nip! A little bit lesser fee would help on our end, when your a husband and wife team theres no splitting the fees with your partner!  WB


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

I think the 1st place spot get $5000.00 and a few more down the line get some money.


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

I like the idea of lowering the fees and paying further down the ranks. I have wanted to get into one or 2 of these but don't see me having much of a chance if I can not place in the top 5. I wouldn't even have a chance to win back my fee. This is what keeps me from even trying them, and I do not have a bass boat, deep v with 9.8. I do want to try one of these one these days though. 
Just wanted to voice my opinion, a common man who is lucky to fish once a week. 
Thanks for allowing me to.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Please DO NOT lower the entry fee on the NOAA events! I've kinda considered the NOAA the "Elite Series" of local events and would hate to see that change. Simple math... higher entry fees = higher payouts. There are other well run circuits such as the Lakes Trail and Norton Bass Circuit that can be fished for smaller entries.

DO keep the capped field of 60 boats. This is Ohio, not Texas or Alabama where a lake like Mosquito would be nothing more than a major creek! Heck sometimes 60 is too many on our area ponds! 

I really like the idea of $5000 first place on a full field and taking the other thousand and spreading it out among 2 thru 6 and even adding another money spot. I lost an NOAA event by three tenths of an ounce and it cost us $3800. I know it happens but that kind of disparity is tough take when you work so hard.

I would like to see the "Madness" event expanded to include at the very least a second event. Portage Lakes would be a great site.

If your looking at alternate tournament sites how 'bout the Cumberland pool of the Ohio River as mentioned above. If it's tough, it's tough...too bad. They are fishing tournaments, not catching tournaments. I like 'em nasty every now and then!

I also really favor off limits but I understand the problems of enforcement. That's to bad, off limits tends to even the playing field a little bit.

Just some thoughts to chew on. If you don't change a damn thing I'm fine with that. If it ain't broke, don't try and fix it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great thoughts cull'in


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with cullin and mark.


gomez


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ah-ha... so you guys are indeed lurking around!

What if there were two 2day opens, 100 capped, with the same entry/payout as Madness- that provides for two BIG $ events. 

I'll tell you now you have to be on a great fishery to make these work- the river is not one of them.

Then there were 6 NOAA events- 3 of which were similar, if not identical to format/payout now and 3 of them were reduced to $80 events- paying $2000 to first, 1000 to second-500-300-200-100 and a 500BB on full 60 team fields.

Thats 5 elite events- and 3 exceptionally well paying NOAA entry level type deals- gas will be 3.50 next year.

I'll gladly do offlimits if I can put your guys phone numbers on all the flyers  

Thoughts????

Keep in mind payouts can only go so far even at 100%, you loose the allureof $6k to add some cauchie returns then your always fishn for 10th- AND theres more....hmmmm.......  

Nip


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Heck the river isn't even tough this year, limit catches are easy to come by and It will be even better next year!

Thats 2 votes for the river Nip... you can make it happen


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

cool! thats a mere $19,600 for me to come up with


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

No go on three NOAA events at $80 a crack! Let's say gas is $3.50 a gallon next year. You want me to fill up my boat and truck, practice say one time, fill up again for the event finish 4th and win $300? Not happen'in!

The idea in any tournament is to win but with all that's involved most of us consider it a good show if we "make the money". After all the team that wins did'nt necessarily fish harder or outwork teams 2-6, they may have just got one lucky big bite. 
You can pay out however many places you want , 6,7, 10 whatever, I'm just saying even the money out more from top to bottom and try and reward ALL the top finishers for their effort. Too many tournaments with "win all or win nothing" setup. Just not practical in a sport like ours.

I like the river for an NOAA event not a "Madness" type deal. 
I think them Erie smallmouth got Nip spoiled!


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey what about an erie madness?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well its a 2 fold story you can either fish to win or fish to place when i win i like to see big paychecks for that effort. i seen a circuit start spreading out the money and when guys won 1st place they wasnt all that happy anymore and the circuit ended up folding because participation droped of after a couple years. my idea is no risk no gain. gas prices definatley suck no dought there but why should 1st place loose money to pay for 2nd place and down finishers gas? winning takes alot of effort and time and dedication and win a fisherman reaches that goal  its time then to take home the big money lol FISH TO WIN LOL $$$$$ its just my thought take it or leave it no big deal i am not trying to affend any one.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I love it all!!! You guys are awesome!!! 

How about a 2 day erie event paying down the top 59 from 100, the lower 40 go fish the river for 2 days and the top 10 of it do a one day on Portage. First place is who ever ends up 60th overall- their entry is returned.  

I'm still laughing, I hope you all are too.

From talking with several others I keep hearing "if it aint broke dont fix it"- is it possible we hit the nail on the head from word go??? Anglers dont like changes either- throws charma off or somethin,makes my phone ring.

I just wanna try to make things opportunistic for the angler. All anglers- the experienced to the just starting. The ones who fish for first, and those looking to hopefully get first, but have enough returned to keep their season going. 

You guys also keep forgetting about the "AND there's more...." part.

All I can say is I am very much looking forward to 2007 as an angler, moreso than ever before.

I lost my right fin this year- I may just have to stick with lado....???? You guys took a toll on me this season!!!!  

Give me more- lets hear it!!! Its a long way to go yet! Pump me up!!!

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lost your right fin?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres a 'mock' 2007 schedule for ya Nip... I had some free time this evening before heading to florida in the morning for a weekend of guided bass trips on Toho 

April 7th - Portage Lakes

April 28th - Mosquito

May 19th - Berlin

June 23rd - Ohio River/Cumberland Pool

July 14th - Mosquito

August 18th - Portage Lakes


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Austin I wanna go!!!!! I like the schedule much! 

Cant get Portage dates/permits between memorial day and labor day (nor wbranch for that matter). You also got one of them Easter weekend and the other on opening day for Erie. Amazing what goes into just gettin dates eh!!!

Mike- Joe E. (right fin) can no longer pull off 17 early mornings, the prep for the night before and the sleeping afterwords, taking too much from his family and work that provides for his family! He has measured every fish in the events, nearly since inception. He did a tremendous amount of work for me preseason and always kept me going in a positive direction.

I put an add in the paper 

"Wanted: self motivated early riser with no real life commitments. Must work most weekends spring and summer 2a-6p. use own gas money and always smile at customers even when being cussed at. Must be able to fish hard and help catch limit in 6 hours of an 8 hour event. Will go out last and come in first and make judement calls for another hour or two that could result in a penalty that deprives an emotional person of $6,000. Must continue to smile and tear down everything while 40 people want to dicuss "loosing the big one" with you. Must maintain strong relationships with old men, young children and govermental authorities who inquire about event as you are working. Morning hours, will fill 400 gallons of water in tanks, register and check boats of up to 100 participants and anything else determined by director. Some winter weekends required for promotional opportunities, strong hillbilly construction skills required. Must always speak positively of director even when you want to hurt him. Rate of pay determined on fishing ability after the fact"

I had one call- he asked if he could fish from the bank...

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hmm sounds like theres some work at right fin lol


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would like to see 2 events at portage, and I wouldn't be opposed to fishing up on erie either.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

mikeshookset said:


> well its a 2 fold story you can either fish to win or fish to place when i win i like to see big paychecks for that effort. i seen a circuit start spreading out the money and when guys won 1st place they wasnt all that happy anymore and the circuit ended up folding because participation droped of after a couple years. my idea is no risk no gain. gas prices definatley suck no dought there but why should 1st place loose money to pay for 2nd place and down finishers gas? winning takes alot of effort and time and dedication and win a fisherman reaches that goal its time then to take home the big money lol FISH TO WIN LOL $$$$$ its just my thought take it or leave it no big deal i am not trying to affend any one.


What circuit was that?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Austin I wanna go!!!!! I like the schedule much!
> 
> Cant get Portage dates/permits between memorial day and labor day (nor wbranch for that matter). You also got one of them Easter weekend and the other on opening day for Erie. Amazing what goes into just gettin dates eh!!!
> 
> ...


How 'bout you and me become travel buddies and fish the Bassmaster Elite Series next year? I can probably talk Summit into paying my $70,000 entry fees and wrapping the boat. 50th place pays $10,000!  

I can see it now, the dobass.com/Vic's Sports Center wrapped Stratos!
Saaaaaweeeeeet!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> What circuit was that?


the guy that ran it is a nice guy i dont think i want to advertise the name here.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

mikeshookset said:


> the guy that ran it is a nice guy i dont think i want to advertise the name here.


I've been fishing tournaments since I was 9 and heard of 'em all, I don't ever recall one going under because the payouts were close top to bottom. You'll have to do better than that.

I do however respect your point of view on first place getting the lion's share if that's how you like it.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> I've been fishing tournaments since I was 9 and heard of 'em all.


  Boy and I thought I got an early start.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll have to leave that profishn stuff for the pros who devote their life -every aspect of it- to fishn'. 

I have a job (for this week at least!) I love, not to mention a couple of growing anglers who are more raring to go each season.

Next season amatuer anglers wont have to go far to experience lucrative payouts never seen before.

Personally I'm still on the "play for all the marbles" side of the fence for payouts. I seem to always get first outa the money regardless!

I love all the feedback- it really helps get a feel. I'll reveal a little taste of what to expect next year- permits pending and no life crisis or further loss of my team.

4- two day opens, one in each corner of the state. A Lake Erie "state" championship qualified from the four in which the winner will get paid $100,000. 

How that?

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i liked it all the way to the lake erie part lol


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

how bout $100,000 and a new Stratos?!?!?

then i might be up for an erie championship...but you have to show me that chicken feather trick you speak of.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

finally... you all have picked up on my humor.  

Seriously- 2007 in NE Ohio is going to be awesome and filled with opportunity for each level of angling quest and each desire of format and payout. Anglers will be happy accross the board. 

Its mind boggling to me that Erie doesnt attract the majority. We have the greatest smallmouth fishery in the country within less than an hour drive for most. I do think that the fishing will be so good you'll see an litteral explosion of anglers taking the time to learn to drive and fish the big pond. It becomes a much smaller body of water with familiarity.

Thanks again for input- anymore??????

Nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm not putting a bass boat on any body of water that can sink an iron ore freighter!

Seriously it can be a dangerous place and personally I think drift fishing is about as boring as it gets even if the payoff is a 5lb. smallie. Would much rather flip a jig into the area smaller than a coffee cup and watch that line jump!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

a helmet- a portable bilge and a STRATOS and it isn't so dangerous!  I'd rather go against a few little waves than a drunk runabout captain on Berlin anyday! 

Who drags tubes anyhow...you really need to take me up on that offered return trip, you'll be trading in the big sticks! 4-6ftr on Friday...good bite time, leaving at 6am.

Nip


----------



## Lk521rb (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Nip, All ya really need is a RANGER and a good driver for Erie  ! Lk


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Nip - you are crazy. 6 footers doesnt sound like fun.

How much do you want to sell me your loomis flippin sticks for cause I don't think you ever use them anymore? I'll give you $50 a piece. You can go buy all the drop shot stuff you want. 

Those brown fish got you all messed up.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

If youd' start fishn Erie more you could change to your screename to fishnforfivehundred!!! 

ram mount attatched to troll- topdeck screws tightend-batteries resecured- on to bed- I'm rolln'!!!!!

Nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> No go on three NOAA events at $80 a crack! Let's say gas is $3.50 a gallon next year. You want me to fill up my boat and truck, practice say one time, fill up again for the event finish 4th and win $300? Not happen'in!
> 
> The idea in any tournament is to win but with all that's involved most of us consider it a good show if we "make the money". After all the team that wins did'nt necessarily fish harder or outwork teams 2-6, they may have just got one lucky big bite.
> You can pay out however many places you want , 6,7, 10 whatever, I'm just saying even the money out more from top to bottom and try and reward ALL the top finishers for their effort. Too many tournaments with "win all or win nothing" setup. Just not practical in a sport like ours.


I was hoping to avoid philosophy discussions on tournaments but if I may> This is a successful formula for any tournament circuit. There must be a happy medium. Cullin hit it right on the mark. For every one that must fish only to win, there are 25 who want to get a check. So if you want numbers, who do you cater to? Answer is easy. Back in 80 when I ran my first open, we drew 50 boats and within 2 years drew upwards to 115 teams. Why? Cause of balanced payback. Folks like it, lets face some facts. Most folks nowadays are doing tournaments as a hobby, not as a profession. Many father/son teams, husband/wife teams, family and friends get together. To get in the top 10 in any large field is an accomplishment and deserves to get a meaningful check. For those who want giant 1st place paybacks, there will be a place for you next year with $300 entry fees and lots of travel. No for me (budget buster). 5th, 6th, or 7th place will end up being $500 or less just to make a large 1st place payout. That will barely cover expenses of 1 event. Now if it was balanced and 5th,6th or 7th paid out around $1200.-$1500. That is meaningful! Face it, a win is a win on any circuit and only 1 team can win. But if you fish well and have a good day and just don't quite win, you want to be rewarded too (remember its a hobby). A balanced payout will give that to you. Bottom line is if you don't like it, don't fish it. A 26 year track record of success is hard to ignore the fact of a balanced payout and when I quit doing it that way is when it doesn't work anymore. I don't look to change anything soon!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...and this is exactly why I love Lakes Trail. I also enjoy the big$ bigbass. I go home pretty happy with any check even if in the lower brackets. I agree this is a key ingredient to what makes Lakes what it is and successfull to catering to anglers on the hobbyist side of things.

Philosophically speaking then- Lakes has carved that niche for themselves.

Is there still even a need for higher dollar payouts. Does anyone still fish for the dream, locally, a WIN for $6k on 59 competitiors. Maybe NOAA should indeed focus more on 6th-10th.

I'm still a romantic. I like going for big dash cash. Even in the top 3 I'm over 2k and 1k. Honestly- although definately not always- big $ is why I like to fish some things. Sometimes its simply to enjoy comraderie and braggn rights-other times though I am lookn' at that front pay. The point to NOAA is we can do that without the machismo that often greys the two.

Keep me posted fellas- tell me what you want- I'll do it even though I know you dont want me to!!!!

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

thats the great thing about this sport there is something for every one noaa and madness has the big front pay for those of us that fish for that big first place pay then there is lakes trail that spreads the money then there is the federated clubs for those that cant afford the big entries. if there isnt gonna be a big front pay then i feel there is no reason to pay a $200 to $300 entry fee. i would spend $300 for a chance at $10,000 but i would not spend that for a chance at $5,000 lakes is $100 entry fee but first place is $1,000 thats 10 times the entry cost. x series took $1,000 from fisrt place this year and piad out 5 more places and i didnt see a change in attendance to reflect that it worked. hopefully each of us as tournament directers keep doing our own thing so that there is something for every one thru out the year. buy the way that wasnt a knock in any way on xseries it was just a abservation . i fish everything i mentioned here except the federation and i may fish that some next year now that they are hooked up with flw and i enjoy each for what it is.


----------

